# dubiose SASL Einträge in mail.log



## demmtrok (5. Jan. 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bekomme seit 2 Tagen relativ häufig Einträge folgender Art in meiner mail.warn:

```
Jan  4 22:11:34 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:34 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:36 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:36 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:38 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:38 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:40 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:40 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:42 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:42 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:44 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:44 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:46 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:46 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:48 srv postfix/smtpd[6253]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
Jan  4 22:11:48 srv postfix/smtpd[6274]: warning: unknown[95.9.50.62]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: VXNlcm5hbWU6
```
Die IP wechselt häufiger mal. Seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich auch häufiger folgende Einträge in meiner mail.log:

```
Jan  5 09:20:01 srv postfix/smtpd[19631]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan  5 09:20:01 srv postfix/smtpd[19631]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan  5 09:20:01 srv postfix/smtpd[19631]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```
Hängt das in irgendeiner Form zusammen?


----------



## Till (5. Jan. 2011)

Das hat nichts miteinander zu tun. Das erste sind wahrscheinlich Versuche über Deinen Server spam zu versenden oder ein Passwort mittels dictionary attack raus zu finden und das untere sind die Einträge des ispconfig Dienste Monitors, der überprüft ob der smtp Dienst läuft.


----------

